# Beyonce Dance...



## TCShelton (Nov 13, 2008)

http://www.blackbottom.com/watch.php?v=QSonBANahFN


----------



## Joey (Nov 13, 2008)

OMG!!!!!


----------



## owls84 (Nov 14, 2008)

That is not right on SOOO many levels. How about a disclaimer next time? Well it definatly allows us to keep our passions in due bounds.


----------



## owls84 (Nov 20, 2008)

Ok I have a sequel to this. This is great as well. Andy Samberg is greatness.

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Eh8tqhJLBS8[/youtube]

Just incase the link above doesn't work. 
http://http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Eh8tqhJLBS8


----------

